# Info on Bloodlines (Chevy, Camelot, Dagger) etc.



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey All,

I'd like for someone to give me a synopsis/brief history, main characteristics and traits of the following bloodlines preferably in the following format.

*Chevy: *

*Dagger: *

*Chamelot:*

*Greyline:*

*Iron Cross:*

*Razor's Edge*

The kennels I have been looking at predominantly have these bloodlines and I'd like to learn more.

Scenarios: say I'm looking to breed a more family friendly dog which bloodlines should I predominantly use or if I'm looking to breed a dog that's more athletic, excels at weight pulling etc which bloodlines should be used.

I'll be choosing some pups in the near future for my breeding program and am trying to learn as much as possible so I can breed sound dogs.

Thanks


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

Your going to breed American Bullies?


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

http://www.gopitbull.com/#/forumsite/20600/topics/10951?page=1


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

The dogs I'm looking at are registered as apbt with the UKC, they are being labelled as XL, XXL, pitbulls by the breeders I'm looking at. They have good sturdy, structure and appear athletic. They are not the short stockier, thick dogs people refer to as bullies, so I would say no I'm not really interested in breeding bullies. I'm interested in the more functional dog.


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

True APBTs max out about 60 pounds. The XL dogs are American Bullies. In my opinion the registration is now a joke and all about $. Why do you want to breed?


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

TWadeJ said:


> True APBTs max out about 60 pounds. The XL dogs are American Bullies. In my opinion the registration is now a joke and all about $. Why do you want to breed?


lol, I could see this being very true. It's always been an ambition of mine, it would be something for me that would be personally challenging and rewarding. I've owned dogs in the past as a teen (german shepherd and german shepherd/akita mix) but I never breed them and now as an adult I feel I am ready both mentally and financially prepared to take on breeding. I became interested in Bullies as you refereed to them, as there is much controversy surrounding the dog in terms of what is a real apbt as opposed to staffies and bullies. Given that I saw some of what is being breed by some breeders, I believe I can positively contribute to this breed. An uncle of mine owned and breed pitbulls in the past, so my interest began then and given that these dogs are extremely eager to please and loyal, I'm looking forward to owning this breed. I am not trying to breed for financial gain, this would be far from my main source of income. I'm trying to learn as much as possible because I don't want to be that guy that breeds dogs with poor health or temperament.


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

I suggest you read as much as you can about APBTs and AM Bullies. Go to a few shows for each. Am Bullies have several types. Classic, standard, XL, etc.


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Bully


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

TWadeJ said:


> I suggest you read as much as you can about APBTs and AM Bullies. Go to a few shows for each. Am Bullies have several types. Classic, standard, XL, etc.


Thanks, I've been reading and learning for several months now, I know about the difference between the kinds of bullies, pocket, classic, standard, xl which are largely registered by the abkc. I'm just at the point in my research now where, I'm trying to learn more about bloodlines as it seems this information is hard to come by. I was initially more interested in the classic american bully but breeders seem hard to find, whereas XLs are pretty easy to find.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Iron Cross hung papers and were caught.
Regardless of those dogs being registered as APBT through the UKC they are American Bullies. 
Razors Edge in my opinion is the most consistent as far as conformation.
If you are planning on breeding to make better "pets" then you are breeding for the wrong reason. Also, American Bullies are bred for the show ring and a more mild temperament then the APBT already.
Read and research for several years before you make the decision to breed.


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> Iron Cross hung papers and were caught.
> Regardless of those dogs being registered as APBT through the UKC they are American Bullies.
> Razors Edge in my opinion is the most consistent as far as conformation.
> If you are planning on breeding to make better "pets" then you are breeding for the wrong reason. Also, American Bullies are bred for the show ring and a more mild temperament then the APBT already.
> Read and research for several years before you make the decision to breed.


Thanks for the response. Just to clarify. I am not trying to breed to make better pets, this was more of a question to identify which bloodlines have more gameness. I have seen some breeders identify that some of their breedings were not for first time owners of the breed..I suspect for this same reason.


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> Iron Cross hung papers and were caught.
> Regardless of those dogs being registered as APBT through the UKC they are American Bullies.
> Razors Edge in my opinion is the most consistent as far as conformation.
> If you are planning on breeding to make better "pets" then you are breeding for the wrong reason. Also, American Bullies are bred for the show ring and a more mild temperament then the APBT already.
> Read and research for several years before you make the decision to breed.


Also I've seen some breeders indicate that some of their dogs partially have the Iron Cross bloodline, should I avoid these breeders even though they indicate their dogs are registered with the UKC?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

You're looking for gameness in American Bullies? Lol


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> You're looking for gameness in American Bullies? Lol


I'm not looking for anything apart from info on these bloodlines and what are the history of these dogs...seems there are no answers here


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

InformationGatherer said:


> Also I've seen some breeders indicate that some of their dogs partially have the Iron Cross bloodline, should I avoid these breeders even though they indicate their dogs are registered with the UKC?


Yes avoid Iron Cross and you won't find game dogs in the American Bully world. They are not built for athleticism. They are built for conformation and family life.

If you have an idea of what you are looking for (obviously American Bullies) then take a peek at the ABKC website and look for shows in your area. You'll be able to see dogs first hand and ask about the kennels they come from. That is the best way to find the dog that you want.


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> Yes avoid Iron Cross and you won't find game dogs in the American Bully world. They are not built for athleticism. They are built for conformation and family life.
> 
> If you have an idea of what you are looking for (obviously American Bullies) then take a peek at the ABKC website and look for shows in your area. You'll be able to see dogs first hand and ask about the kennels they come from. That is the best way to find the dog that you want.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------

